# Breaking News, looks like Alexander's Restaurant is closed!



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I heard a rumor that Alexander's was closed, and so I called two of the phone numbers listed for them. Being 8:00, someone should have certainly been there, but for both numbers I got this.

"The mailbox number you are trying to reach is not in service, GOODBYE!" Followed closely by a click as the line went dead.

We better have a backup plan for our MTF dinner!


----------



## SDIV Tim (Nov 19, 2015)

That isn't Good!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You ain't kidding!


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Less than a month to find that situation is almost time to panic!!! John, did you have any idea might have been a problem, to prompt contacting them? It gives you a little time to make alternate plans, but not a whole lot of time!!!


----------



## Traindiesel (Sep 8, 2015)

How about Quaker Steak?


----------



## Joe Hohmann (Nov 5, 2015)

OGR has posted about this, and shows a website confirming it.


----------



## Joe Hohmann (Nov 5, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> We better have a backup plan for our MTH dinner!


I assume you meant MTF.


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> We better have a backup plan for our MTH dinner!


I didn't know is a MTH dinner. so next year will be Lionel dinner?


AG.


----------



## SDIV Tim (Nov 19, 2015)

http://ogrforum.ogaugerr.com/topic/alexanders

I would look at this post,


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

there is a bunch of restaurant in the downtown, but i guess the parking will be an issue.

AG.


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

Maybe Round the Clock Diner? But it would be supper time? Don't know if it would work.


----------



## Norton (Nov 5, 2015)

Most motels have meeting rooms but only a few that I know of also have a restaurant. I think the Wyndham (Old Holidome) is one of them. 

Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

AG216 said:


> I didn't know is a MTH dinner. so next year will be Lionel dinner?
> 
> 
> AG.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2016)

First I have learned of this when I opened the MTF forum this morning. Looks like I have some work to do.

I will keep you all informed ASAP.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I posted as soon as I heard yesterday, it was news to me as well!


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

AG216 said:


> I didn't know is a MTH dinner. so next year will be Lionel dinner?
> 
> 
> AG.


​
GRJ: Then after that, how about a Williams dinner?


----------



## SDIV Tim (Nov 19, 2015)

This MTH, Lionel and Williams Dinner is killing me.... You might as well get Menards and Atlas to join in...


----------



## Joe Hohmann (Nov 5, 2015)

I emailed the Lyndon Diner to see if they had some type of separate section. Waiting to hear. They are located at Rt.30 and Kenneth Road. I've eaten there 4 times, and I'm pretty sure they serve drinks.
Because of my hearing aids, I really wanted to avoid the OGR mob scene.


----------



## Joe Hohmann (Nov 5, 2015)

Norton said:


> Most motels have meeting rooms but only a few that I know of also have a restaurant. I think the Wyndham (Old Holidome) is one of them.
> 
> Pete


That one does have a restaurant. It's close to the fairgrounds and would be worth looking into.


----------



## Joe Hohmann (Nov 5, 2015)

Good news! One of you could buy Alexander's for the asking price of $1,395,000. and have it open by 10/20.

From the listing, it appears to have been up for sale since May.


----------



## SDIV Tim (Nov 19, 2015)

Joe Hohmann said:


> Good news! One of you could buy Alexander's for the asking price of $1,395,000. and have it open by 10/20.
> 
> From the listing, it appears to have been up for sale since May.


Which means every forum member would have to pay 80.83 and would also have to pay anywhere from a Railking Diesel to a Lionel Allegheny to cover any expenses, such as Salaries and buying food in order to buy the restaurant.:lol_hitting:


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

The same info is appearing on OGR forum, and from the latest responses, it is confirmed that Alexanders is in FACT Closed and is up for sale. Someone from the area confirmed by calling the Chamber of Commerce, and the response was they closed abruptly two weeks ago, it is for sale at $1.3 million.

So take if for what it is worth, and start to plan otherwise for the MTF get together. I can understand that any clashes with the OGR group would be preferred to be avoided. I myself, have never been to York, nor am I a member of the TCA, so someone familiar with the venues in the area needs to check things out, for alternate accomodations.


----------



## SDIV Tim (Nov 19, 2015)

I am helping by looking through the posts over at OGR so your peaceful and enjoyable presentation can be done. Trying to find where they plan on having there gatherings so I could help out everyone find a new place.

And if it gets that you have to be around the OGR Mob just sit their like Obama did in the 2012 debate with Romney and it should be okay (Had to say it I am sorry:laugh


----------



## PW Trains (Nov 5, 2015)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> First I have learned of this when I opened the MTF forum this morning. Looks like I have some work to do.
> 
> I will keep you all informed ASAP.


Brian,

I am sure you will do your best to find a suitable replacement venue.

Thank you for organizing the dinner and guest speaker.

Paul


----------



## Yellowstone Special (Jun 23, 2015)

Hey Tim: You seem to be full of great ideas today on this thread. Keep up the good work! I like them.  :appl::smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Pebo (Sep 27, 2015)

Joe Hohmann wrote:
*Good news! One of you could buy Alexander's for the asking price of $1,395,000. and have it open by 10/20.*

Gee......I am looking for a change of pace when I retire.......
Don't think I could swing it by York.....and the other thing is that all I know how to make is frozen waffles.....
Peter


----------



## Joe Hohmann (Nov 5, 2015)

Pebo said:


> Joe Hohmann wrote:
> *Good news! One of you could buy Alexander's for the asking price of $1,395,000. and have it open by 10/20.*
> 
> Gee......I am looking for a change of pace when I retire.......
> ...



How about kidney pie?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Joe Hohmann said:


> Good news! One of you could buy Alexander's for the asking price of $1,395,000. and have it open by 10/20.
> 
> From the listing, it appears to have been up for sale since May.


I'm guessing now that it's closed, they'll have a very tough time selling it as a restaurant at that price, one would obviously question why it was closed.


----------



## Pebo (Sep 27, 2015)

Joe Hohmann said:


> How about kidney pie?


_Joe......organ meats are very high in uric acid....bad if you have gout!_:thumbsdown:


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

The Lyndon Diner does have a back room that could accommodate the group. I haven't been there in a long time, but the food was good when it was the Starlight in the early 2000"s. It has changed hands several times. Around the Clock may be large enough too. Both are close. OGR does have their Thursday night gathering at DS&L. I hope you're able to work things out. 
Our forum group used to meet at Alexander's, then they cut out dinner for a while. It came back recently, and now this?
Don


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2016)

The Lyndon Diner's back room can seat only 40. Not enough for our purposes.

I am working on a replacement location and should have something arranged within a couple of days.


----------



## Joe Hohmann (Nov 5, 2015)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> The Lyndon Diner's back room can seat only 40. Not enough for our purposes.
> 
> I am working on a replacement location and should have something arranged within a couple of days.


More than 40 ? I had no idea that there would be so many.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Oh boy... The good news is Brian will make it happen. Give him some space and we'll be just fine. Total confidence. Brian, Thank you for all you do for us.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2016)

I am 100% confident that Brian will have an excellent alternative to Alexander's. We're looking forward to the MTF Dinner regardless of where it's held. It's the people that make the event memorable. We have such a wonderful group of friendly and talented folks that we could hold a "Pot Luck" dinner in a tent and it would be a success. 

Brian and Elizabeth are the best of Hosts. Wherever they decide to hold the MTF Dinner: Jennifer and I will be there. 

Emile


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

I too have confidence in BRIANs ability to get r done. I have been looking too in the area for another venue but come up shy of one. The quest continues.


----------



## Joe Hohmann (Nov 5, 2015)

Just for your information, the Lyndon Diner has a room for 50 available for the 20th. They emailed this to me today. The rest is up to you.


----------



## AG216 (Sep 28, 2011)

laz57 said:


> I too have confidence in BRIANs ability to get r done. I have been looking too in the area for another venue but come up shy of one. The quest continues.


Elbow room, maybe!


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

AG216 said:


> Elbow room, maybe!


LOL ANDRE now that's funny!!!!:smilie_daumenpos::appl::hah::laugh:


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2016)

Booking has been made with the help of Emile. Announcement shortly.

*DINNER IS ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

WAY TO GO BRIAN & EMILE!!!!!:appl::smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Bob Phillips (Nov 25, 2014)

Brian & Emile are MTF :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Super guys, nice to see a plan come together!


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2016)

The York Restaurant rumor mill has Alexander's being converted to a Bar. No telling if that means Sports Bar or Night Club. Hopefully they'll build a private area that seats 200 for future MTF Dinners...and a stage for the Presenters would be nice.

Emile


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

It was disappointing when Sam & Tony's on Market Street closed several years ago. That was one of the places our small Thursday night group met for dinner.
Don


----------

